# Safe material for dig boxes???



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello i have heard of dig boxes having soil, sand, and rocks. Ive also heard of plants being grown in the soil wut seeds are safe that will grow in the soil?? is sand safe for ratties i kno most rocks are good for the rats to file there claws....


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

wat are dig boxes?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I think any kind of soil is fine. It's a potting soil. Here is more info:

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm#diggingbox

I've heard of using wheatgrass. That site just recommends birdseed. Either are good and a lot of fun for the rats, I imagine.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

I seen dapper rats idea before i just wanted to validate the safety. I beleive its safe and i think ill try it when i get some extra cash!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i forgot about that website


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

It sounds safe to me as long as you get the type of soil they recommend (No pesticides or the like). It's something I've been wanting to try myself for a long time now.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

It is my rats' favorite toy. By far.

I have one with potting soil and one with sand that they can play in when they go outside.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I think some people use fabric scraps or shredded paper as a sort of digging box too, though it might be called something different. 
I'm sure you could pick up some organic wheatgrass at your local supermarket if you're lacking any sort of green thumb like I am.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have half a bucket of left over eco-earth, think that would work in a digging box? Its intended for reptile/ampibian etc (MILLIPEDES! yay!) use, so I would assume its safer than generic potting soil. Has anyone used it before?

I plan on sprouting some bird seed and maybe throwing in some mealworms (gotta love the crunchy sounds)


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh yes, I've also used shredded paper but the mess was ridiculous. I had to stop doing that


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

i bought my rats pet grass one time and they loved it


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> Oh yes, I've also used shredded paper but the mess was ridiculous. I had to stop doing that


My boyfriend bought some huge plastic sheets to cover our windows and then we discovered the storm windows weren't shut  so now the apartment isn't so cold any more! Im thinking of using one of those sheets (10ft wide I think and much longer) over the floor with some towels for traction... luckily we have wood floors  I swear between the rats and chins I sweep 6 times a day


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Lol Well i think it would be pretty kewl if i got a storage bucket filled it a bit with little pebbles then with sand then with soil... Then throw in some mealworms and sprinkle birdseed... I think this would be an interesting toy after it grows. I feel the rats would enjoy getting to each new texture and finding some prey on the way lol.. I have a very deep pan i think they wouldnt make much of a mess as deep as the pan is lol.


----------

